# Gnash's long bite from this w-end



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

This boy is fast!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gnash is looking good! Slipping the sleeve looks a bit dangerous for both parties. I wanna see him fight that helper!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice! My Cisco is a fast one too, to be honest, it scares me! I don't want to see him hurt.  Not everyone knows how to catch a fast dog.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Gnash is looking good! Slipping the sleeve looks a bit dangerous for both parties. I wanna see him fight that helper!


I didn't see the helper slipping the sleeve? 

Loved Gnash!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Catu said:


> I didn't see the helper slipping the sleeve?
> 
> Loved Gnash!


I think she meant when the helper caught Gnash and they spun. You need to trust the decoy to know what he is doing.

From what I have gathered, spinning when catching the dog prevents jarring him and is safer if you know what you are doing... could someone clarify? Again I only think that is what was meant. 

Gnash looks awsome!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, I watched the other vid that Gnash had on fb....not this one(thought they were the same one)
This one doesn't have him slipping it! Should have viewed this one before I commented. The other one was very cool, too!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice! He's fast


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

that was pretty awesome


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Gnash looks amazing!! 
You must be a proud Papa?!?! 
Nice bite!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

You can slip the sleeve to Gnash and there won't be a problem. The dog is crazy fast, full of aggression and fight, but also very clear about his job on the field. He won't spit the sleeve out and go after the helper unprovoked.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My comment was how fast Gnash was going, and the sleeve going right along with him/it was pretty crazy! Packen must have deleted the rest of the footage.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Looking great, Gnash!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet!!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone, glad you like this boy.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

ShenzisMom said:


> I think she meant when the helper caught Gnash and they spun. You need to trust the decoy to know what he is doing.
> 
> From what I have gathered, spinning when catching the dog prevents jarring him and is safer if you know what you are doing... could someone clarify? Again I only think that is what was meant.
> 
> Gnash looks awsome!


The helper doesn't spin per se... the dog takes the helper in whatever direction the laws of physics and the dog choose. Intentionally spinning or anticipating and spinning a dog breaks teeth and necks. Helpers job is to get the dog on all fours as safely as possible.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification,
I know injuries can be pretty bad out there, but its not just the dogs. Decoys get hurt a lot too - which is why I respect you guys so much!


----------



## jimmy dalton (May 19, 2010)

Very nice dog!! The helper did a good job at catching him with no harm to either. The only thing I can suggest is only proof him on experience helpers every once in a while. You don't need to do alot of long bites with a dog that is doing them this well. You only hurt the dog or helper the more you do, nice dog, thanks


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice.

C


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

jimmy dalton said:


> Very nice dog!! The helper did a good job at catching him with no harm to either. The only thing I can suggest is only proof him on experience helpers every once in a while. You don't need to do alot of long bites with a dog that is doing them this well. You only hurt the dog or helper the more you do, nice dog, thanks


Thanks, 100% agree, he has already broken one of our helpers. We carefully plan his long bites now and they are rare.


----------

